# I keep it like this everyday .



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

[/attach]


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

New Van? Lets see another pic of it, by the weeks end.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> New Van? Lets see another pic of it, by the weeks end.



Uh ,, NO SIR !! This is a 2003 Chevy Express ( 3500 ) w/ access package .

I have had it and used it EVERYDAY from day one !! Love this van !


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice Van, clean too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That is cool as hell that those side panels lift up, but I'd have to be a midget to get underneath how low those struts raise them.

That's a great option for a van though. 

To keep that van that clean is a lot a work.


Signed, 

One who knows how "not" to keep one clean


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> That is cool as hell that those side panels lift up, but I'd have to be a midget to get underneath how low those struts raise them.
> 
> That's a great option for a van though.
> 
> ...


Yes ,,, I'm a midget ,,, and still smack my little bald bean everyday :laughing:

at first it's hard to get used to but after 6 years ,,,, it's like a dance !
Real helpful on saving knees and back by cutting out about 1/2 of the times ya crawl into the van a day !!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

do you think they make longer struts so the sides could open higher so you dont hit your head? looks good by the way.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice van Cal. do they still have that option on the side panels? I'm assuming it's factory?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Nice van Cal. do they still have that option on the side panels? I'm assuming it's factory?


 I'm sure they DO !! 

The struts are NO PROBLEM !! Never hit them .


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Cal said:


> I'm sure they DO !!
> 
> The struts are NO PROBLEM !! Never hit them .


I was talking about the post you said you're a midget and still smack your bald bean. That's why I asked if they made longer struts.
Not hitting your head on the struts but the panels themselves.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Very tight! It must take some time to keep things so tidy. I used to about four hours every Saturday when I used my own service truck. I never looked that good though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> I was talking about the post you said you're a midget and still smack your bald bean. That's why I asked if they made longer struts.
> Not hitting your head on the struts but the panels themselves.


 Oh ,,, You know i've had this great truck so long now , it's not an issue . Between NEVER being picked for basketball :laughing: and learning to dance around obstructions ,,,,, Have never hit my head on the struts or panels .

The struts are at the end of the panels so ya never really get near them .


----------

